# Need Help...



## JBC (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi...okay here is my strory ...short and sweet...I live in California and married a wonderful Italian man from Turin, Italy.I have a 16 year old son that is interested in going to school in Turin but loves and is good at Basketball..I have tried looking for club teams but everything is football ( soccer, ect)
Anyone have any ideas about this....looked online but not much information..

Other things interested in is....
Getting a commercial Trucker license ( possible while still here) not for me, silly!
Teaching English while there ( maybe getting classes here)
International School of Turin

THANKS SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP...WILL GIVE YOU THE BEST ITALIAN MEAL EVER FROM MOMMA BADINI CONFALONIERI

MARCO AND JACQUELINE BADINI CONFALONIERI


----------

